# Nelson's Feast *lots of tongue pics*



## ChiKat (Dec 25, 2009)

I wanted to take a photoshoot of the little man eating (because it's the cutest thing in the world!) so I set him on a blanket- don't worry, I usually let him eat in his enclosure, in peace  And no, he did not eat all of the curly endive!
The coloring is a little "off" because of the natural sunlight streaming through the window.


----------



## webskipper (Dec 25, 2009)

4th down is precious


----------



## vickyb (Dec 25, 2009)

GREAT Pics. I love the last one


----------



## K9KidsLove (Dec 25, 2009)

Beautiful pictures and beautiful Nelson. Love the expressions
Patsy


----------



## Candy (Dec 25, 2009)

Nelson is so cute. Oh my what great pictures of him you've taken. That's one nice camera to get up close shots like that.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 25, 2009)

I love the way they use one foreleg to brace their food against their face to ease the consumption process. Too cute!


----------



## Isa (Dec 26, 2009)

Neslon is adorable  Thanks for sharing the beautiful pics with us


----------



## sammi (Dec 26, 2009)

LOVE em! I love tongue pics..can't get enough


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 26, 2009)

Wonderful pictures. I am envious of all of you who can take such sweet pictures. For me, a good one is one where I haven't cut off something important...like a head.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 26, 2009)

Jacqui said:


> For me, a good one is one where I haven't cut off something important...like a head.



 you're too funny!


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Christmas dinner?


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 27, 2009)

So cute  Russians look like inverted Greeks


----------



## f burkart (Dec 27, 2009)

great photos! also great looking tortoise


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Dec 28, 2009)

too cute!!! I love the pink tongue!!!!!


----------



## BethyB1022 (Dec 28, 2009)

Those are so cute!


----------



## samstar (Dec 29, 2009)

Sooo cute, especially the last photo


----------



## Italianlnm (Dec 29, 2009)

I LOVE the last picture! 

What a cutie!!


----------



## Kymiie (Dec 29, 2009)

Very Cute


----------

